# Ducks in POC



## WacknStack (Nov 6, 2014)

Anyone been seeing any ducks around POC. Heading down this weekend for the first time this season. Any help from the locals or guys that hinted the first split would be much appreciated. Also feel free to give up any secret honey holes.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

1 word. Intercostal


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

jump in some waders and go stand on the hump with 4-5 deks the redheads will fall on yer head


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Sunday before THanksgiving*

I went the Sunday before Thanksgiving, Redheads were not there in numbers.


----------



## WacknStack (Nov 6, 2014)

FLAT FISHY said:


> jump in some waders and go stand on the hump with 4-5 deks the redheads will fall on yer head


Forgive my ignorance but whats the hump?


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I have actually thought about setting out my layout blind on the hump. Man I bet that would upset some people. Hahaha.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

WacknStack said:


> Forgive my ignorance but whats the hump?


The hump is a guy that's a real a hole. Real d bag.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

There's about 10k blinds all over the shorelines, pick one and jump in. Some of them will have decoys already sitting out. Bring a strong flashlight.


----------



## WacknStack (Nov 6, 2014)

Is the hump over kinda by the old coast guard station?


----------



## WacknStack (Nov 6, 2014)

justletmein said:


> There's about 10k blinds all over the shorelines, pick one and jump in. Some of them will have decoys already sitting out. Bring a strong flashlight.


I've done that before but I hear some guys can be big d bags about hunting "their" blinds. I can understand it if they had deks laid out already but if I beat them to an open blind I should have dibs on public water


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

here we go again


----------



## WacknStack (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm mostly just curious if anyone had been having any luck up to this point and if more birds are showing up since the 1st split.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Two dozen burning blinds just after sunset is a beautiful sight. So Holiday looking!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

i hate those d'bags....who cares if i use your blind as a jon...its on public property....cant even go in peace these days


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought somebody was supposed to burn all the blinds this year ???? what happened to all that ??


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Gotcha!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WacknStack said:


> I've done that before but I hear some guys can be big d bags about hunting "their" blinds. I can understand it if they had deks laid out already but if I beat them to an open blind I should have dibs on public water


That's the way it's supposed to work yeah. If you do find one to setup in, be sure to light it on fire as you leave if you don't plan to use it again.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

What is up with all the talk of lighting blinds on fire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAL33 (Sep 11, 2012)

Why can't we all just get along?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

W8kski said:


> What is up with all the talk of lighting blinds on fire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its a Nordic tradition. Waterfowl right of passage.


----------



## awally (Mar 12, 2007)

nobody is gonna burn em all, been hearing this for 20 years and it aint happened yet.........but im sure somebody will post up and say oh yeah we will, its really gonna happen this time hahahahaaa


----------



## WacknStack (Nov 6, 2014)

Back to the original topic...anyone have any luck in the first split and has anyone seen any ducks recently in the matagorda Bay Area? TIA


----------



## Bayou_Bowhunter (Feb 3, 2012)

*Scouting*

The only success I heard of were those that scouted heavily and had a mobile strategy. Have to be where the birds want to be.

Those hunting blinds enjoyed mixed success based on the fact that the birds were not down in numbers during the first split.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

The last post is about as accurate as youre going to get. It's all about scouting. There are more birds that have shown up down there, but you can't expect them to be at any particular blind. The best advice is to hunt where the birds are, not the blinds. Back to the blind burning. Most of you just want to show up and complain when someone shows up because you sat in one of their public blinds. There's a code of ethics here that most people don't get. If you show up to hunt a blind that's not yours, and the guy that built it shows up after you with plenty of time before daylight, then the right thing to do is give it to the guy who put the blood sweat and tears into building it, paid for the materials and hauled it out there. Now if the guy shows up after shooting time, sorry youre late. If a guy sees people in his blind and they shine a light as he's getting closer, then personally I would rather choose a different spot than deal with that. People need to get used to shining lights whether they are heading to your spot or just somewhere close. Sucks when the sun comes up only to find that the group 100-200 yards from you never shined a light, and you didn't know they were there. I've got a blind out there and don't mind other people hunting it, but I can tell you that if someone came up and burned it, I would be looking for you. There's alot of work that goes into building a blind in the marsh, gathering the brush and setting it all up, along with an expense. I'm not a guide, and know that youre still going to have A-hole guide that just wants to argue in front of his clients.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

W8kski said:


> ...... Most of you just want to show up and complain when someone shows up because you sat in one of *their public blinds*. There's a code of ethics here that most people don't get. If you show up to hunt a* blind that's not yours*,.........


 I agree with most of what you said, but, you are sadly mistaking in your wording about who the blind belongs to. Code of ethics or not the blind is public property and belongs just as much to joe blow as it does to the builder. If you want your own private blind build it on private property.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

You misunderstood my post. That is why it said "public" in my post. The point was that "ethically" when someone busts their ***** to build s blind and shows up on time to use it with someone else in it, it means a whole lot more to that guy because of that. Public is public. There is no argument there. If you plan to hunt s blind, contribute the same.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Jul 7, 2010)

dukman said:


> i agree with most of what you said, but, you are sadly mistaking in your wording about who the blind belongs to. Code of ethics or not the blind is public property and belongs just as much to joe blow as it does to the builder. *if you want your own private blind build it on private property*.


agreed


----------



## KSigAngler (Mar 6, 2011)

.. Every year


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

Hard to rationalize with the "ME" generation.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My Paw paw hunted that spot decades before you pounded in a blind.....please move your blind....

Better yet how many skeletons of old blinds have yall left out there to rot away and built another one 50 yards down.....


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

W8kski said:


> If you show up to hunt a blind that's not yours, and the guy that built it shows up after you with plenty of time before daylight, then the right thing to do is give it to the guy who put the blood sweat and tears into building it, paid for the materials and hauled it out there. .


Uhhhhh...that's saying you reserved that spot just because you put out a blind there. I'm not moving. What if I get there before you and set my lay out blinds 30 yards down from your blind to hunt that spot because that's where the birds were when I scouted. Are you expecting me to leave just because you have a blind on the same hole and you pull up with enough time before daylight for me to move. Hahah maybe you should try private land or just get use to "first come first serve" even if you put a $10,000 blind on public land.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2008)

Benelliboss said:


> Uhhhhh...that's saying you reserved that spot just because you put out a blind there. I'm not moving. What if I get there before you and set my lay out blinds 30 yards down from your blind to hunt that spot because that's where the birds were when I scouted. Are you expecting me to leave just because you have a blind on the same hole and you pull up with enough time before daylight for me to move. Hahah maybe you should try private land or just get use to "first come first serve" even if you put a $10,000 blind on public land.


Uhhhhh..........yeah...that's exactly what I would expect. SMDH. Did you not read the post where I said I don't care who hunts my blind? Apparently not. You missed the part too about me saying I would rather not mess with someone if they are all ready setup when I show up. Are you the guy that never shines a light to let someone know you are there only to wait for it to get daylight and find you fifty yards away? We can point and accuse all day, but at least read the post before you start popping off.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

W8kski said:


> You misunderstood my post. That is why it said "public" in my post. The point was that "ethically" when someone busts their ***** to build s blind and shows up on time to use it with someone else in it, it means a whole lot more to that guy because of that. Public is public. There is no argument there. If you plan to hunt s blind, contribute the same.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If a person builds a blind in public water and gets mad if someone else hunts it, they're an idiot! That's like parking you truck at the public library and getting mad at people for checking out books. Just because your truck is there, doesn't mean you own the library or all the books in the library.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Idiot?*

You know: I've been hunting/fishing from POC to cedar bayou for the better part of 40 years. I don't post on here much, but the idiot post got me to bite.

The thing's I have noticed most over the years:

1. More boats coming from the metro areas. (Houston, San Antonio, Austin)
2. Less common courtesy.

Examples:

1. Blowing by you on plane while your fishing. (People use to either shut down and idle if it was tight water, or go way around in big water.

2. Tail gating you on the road, fully expecting you to get out of the way, or passing you doing 90 and pulling a boat.

3. More trash on the roadside and in the bays.

4. More people setting up in your drift line while drift fishing.

5. People thinking it is ok to set up in someones duck blind just because its public water. Lawful, yes, but ok? What makes it ok? Someone invested their time on the blind. If you want a blind, build one. Is it ok for someone to get in your boat and fish out of it if it is anchored on public water? Lawful, yes, ok, no.

I personally don't hunt in blinds, so it doesnt really matter to me, but the mindset is plain ****.

I could go on and on. I remember a time when people showed each other courtesy, respected the land and water, fished/hunted for enjoyment rather than social status, and didn't treat the area I grew up like rush hour traffic in the city.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

bayrat00 said:


> You know: I've been hunting/fishing from POC to cedar bayou for the better part of 40 years. I don't post on here much, but the idiot post got me to bite.
> 
> The thing's I have noticed most over the years:
> 
> ...


It is simply wrong to put up a blind and expect everyone to not hunt that spot. That spot belongs to all of us, not anyone of us in particular. If you want it private, build it on private. I don't know what is wrong with your generation thinking you can stick a board in the ground, run a nail through it and think you now own the real estate on which it stands.

I am not a fan of government and/or laws. I swear though at this point of this yearly ping pong about blinds on public, I would vote to eliminate blinds on public.


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

Not what I said. 

I don't put up blinds, so don't point generalizations at my generation. I would also agree to ban blinds if the proposal was ever out there. 

Point I made is, it is not very courteous to use a blind someone built without permission. If you want to hunt that spot, move over in the bushes 10 yards next to the blind.

Blinds do not make a claim on a particular water. 

There is nothing wrong with hunting a hole next to a blind, if the blind is empty when you arrive


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

bayrat00 said:


> Not what I said.
> 
> I don't put up blinds, so don't point generalizations at my generation. I would also agree to ban blinds if the proposal was ever out there.
> 
> ...


I too have had a lot of seasons under my belt as previously mentioned. I too was one who was a "Stay the #### out of my blind". I have had them robbed of materials. I have had them torched. I have had_______ insert whatever, done to my blinds. I finally changed my thoughts on the whole issue. I like hunting points that stick out into the bay. I took my wife for a final hoorah hunt on the last day of season, some years back. We went to find a point in East Matty south shore. There was not one point, not even one cove without blinds already up. I realized if we had followed my old thought process, we would have had to just go home. Lots of people are coming to the sport. How can anyone say I am unethical for hunting a blind? It is unethical to think you can stop me from enjoying the same piece of ground we all pay taxes on. The same piece of ground that all of our families fought and died to leave all of us to use. The old bay days are over.

I try like the dickens to no hunt blinds. There just comes a time when us old as **** duck hunters have to realize, times have changed. It aint right to expect another man to not use something that he has as much right to use as any other swinging ding-a-ling that comes along.


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

Like I said. Squat next to it. Im sure the blinds didnt take up every inch of the points you wanted to sit on.


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

personally, I think blinds flare birds, so I wouldn't want to be next to them to begin with.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Start'em Young I Always Say*

Started when you were one year old, Love it!!My Dad started me early too. I can remember those cold mornings as a 10 month old waiting with anticipation for the first flight of ducks to come in. I waited till my daughter was two to take her on her first duck hunt, she just wasn't ready at one. Good luck second half of season.



bayrat00 said:


> *You know: I've been hunting/fishing from POC to cedar bayou for the better part of 40 years.* I don't post on here much, but the idiot post got me to bite.
> 
> The thing's I have noticed most over the years:
> 
> ...


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

FOR THE BETTER PART OF 40 YRS smart guy. I didn't say EXACTLY 40 years.

Whats your point?


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

bayrat00 said:


> Like I said. Squat next to it. Im sure the blinds didnt take up every inch of the points you wanted to sit on.


If it pleases you to retain the old ways, then by all means do so. I am not trying to change you. So far as squat next to it, no. I will pile my big fat arse right up in the big middle of it all. I might even comment about how nice a blind somebody built. I will probably thank them in the back of my mind as I et my wife smash the lead bull in the next group of redheads that don't "Flare". Happy hunting on the bay! Don't take it personal because I might buy you a beer one day. You never know when unknowingly our paths may cross each other.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

LMAO..........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I can't remember hunting or fishing at age 1 but I'm sure I did. My dad took me everywhere with him.
Next question is, just because some fool motors up and says they built that blind how do you know that is true. How do know if he is just jerking your leg because it is a good spot.
I ain't moving I don't care what they say, first come first serve.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> LMAO..........^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I can't remember hunting or fishing at age 1 but I'm sure I did. My dad took me everywhere with him.
> Next question is, just because some fool motors up and says they built that blind how do you know that is true. How do know if he is just jerking your leg because it is a good spot.
> I ain't moving I don't care what they say, first come first serve.


And I am hunting with Daddyeaux, so move on down the shore line!!


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

So far as squat next to it, no. I will pile my big fat arse right up in the big middle of it all. I might even comment about how nice a blind somebody built. I will probably thank them in the back of my mind as I et my wife smash the lead bull in the next group of redheads that don't "Flare".

Typical City Boys...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My point was that with your fast experience and years in the field your knowledge is second to none. But that goes without saying, we can all tell that by reading through this thread and all your insightful post. No one can argue that without a doubt, you are one of the smartest water fowlers on the Texas coast. Thanks for posting!!



bayrat00 said:


> FOR THE BETTER PART OF 40 YRS smart guy. I didn't say EXACTLY 40 years.
> 
> Whats your point?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It's amazing how they grow up so fast...


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

I wonder what it would take to ban blinds on the shoreline.

Blinds don't get taken care of. Chicken wire, T-posts, 2x4, etc litter the shore line and some open parts of the bay causing hazards and destroy the view. The guides try to cater to those people who don't want to get wet or cold but heck...if you are not willing to brave the elements don't go duck hunting on the coast. 

I am all for banning blinds. 

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

bayrat00 said:


> So far as squat next to it, no. I will pile my big fat arse right up in the big middle of it all. I might even comment about how nice a blind somebody built. I will probably thank them in the back of my mind as I et my wife smash the lead bull in the next group of redheads that don't "Flare".
> 
> Typical City Boys...


LOL All you proved by that statement is you don't know me from Adam's housecat. I have been called by many things, City boy has never on that list. LOL Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Aggiechick said:


> I wonder what it would take to ban blinds on the shoreline.
> 
> Blinds don't get taken care of. Chicken wire, T-posts, 2x4, etc litter the shore line and some open parts of the bay causing hazards and destroy the view. The guides try to cater to those people who don't want to get wet or cold but heck...if you are not willing to brave the elements don't go duck hunting on the coast.
> 
> ...


Point is we shouldnt have to. But all it takes is those few bad apples.

I say we organize a blind clean up to clean up all those blind remnants just like crab trap clean up. Then organize the squatters among us that potlick existing blinds to brush them in. Yes I have never and will never build a blind.....I dont see a need to since there is a blind in every dayum spot now....But I will happily help brush in those that need it for the enjoyment of all.

If we dont stand together yall we stand to lose it all. Please dont talk about limiting our rights any more as that just opens the gates for more....


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

My question is........did anyone answer the original question?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

WacknStack said:


> Anyone been seeing any ducks around POC. Heading down this weekend for the first time this season. Any help from the locals or guys that hinted the first split would be much appreciated. Also feel free to give up any secret honey holes.


Yes there are ducks in POC.

All of POC is a honey hole...just look for a blind and get in it. You will have to shoooo away all the ducks that bombard those blinds so you can set up but they come right back like magic pigeons.

.......there answered OP.


----------



## bayrat00 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wal1809*

Your right, I don't know you. I am going strictly off of your comments on here. You give me the impression that you think the world owes you something, and everyone else should just get out of your way and let you have it, when you want it, and as much of it as you want.

Thats the impression I get from lots of weekend warriors who come down here from houston, austin, and san antonio. You sound just like them.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Yes there are ducks in POC.
> 
> All of POC is a honey hole...just look for a blind and get in it. You will have to shoooo away all the ducks that bombard those blinds so you can set up but they come right back like magic pigeons.
> 
> .......there answered OP.


Well dang, I'm gonna pass right on by the Garwood Prairie and hunt the honey hole ...in somebody else's blind........hope I don't have to shooo away all them fools claiming to have built it.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

bayrat00 said:


> Your right, I don't know you. I am going strictly off of your comments on here. You give me the impression that you think the world owes you something, and everyone else should just get out of your way and let you have it, when you want it, and as much of it as you want.
> 
> Thats the impression I get from lots of weekend warriors who come down here from houston, austin, and san antonio. You sound just like them.


That is what happens when a person lacks reading comprehension skills. How you came up with that I will never know. What I posted on here was actually 180 degrees from how you describe me. I specifically stated the bay belongs to all of us, not just to someone who constructed a blind.

So you were born and raised there in POC?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Wal........you can come hunt with me..........I'm headed to the prairie now.
Good luck to everyone that does hunt this weekend.


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Wal........you can come hunt with me..........I'm headed to the prairie now.
> Good luck to everyone that does hunt this weekend.


We will meet one day and the first Shiner beer is on me. Bayrat00 that would include you too. The internet leaves a whole lot out when it comes to human interaction. I suspect if you knew me personally and I you, we agree a whole lot more than disagree.

daddyeaux thank you for the invite. I am a fair weather hunter. I am going to work in the barn during the rain storms and then head north to the lease to shoot greenheads on Monday.


----------

